# Steroid epidural injections



## mad_one80 (Jan 28, 2009)

WONDERING....FOR EPIDURAL STEROID INJECTIONS (EX: CPT 62311) DOES THIS INCLUDE THE FLUO GUIDANCE(CPT 77003) ALSO? THE CPT STATES "Injection of contrast during fluoroscopic guidance and localization is an inclusive component of.....62310-62319"

this means that the contrast injection is included, not the fluo guidance, right? some insurances have paid on some claims and reject other claims(same ins carriers processing) as inclusive...even when appealed, some claims are paid and others stay rejected! (again, same exact cpt codes appeal to the same ins carriers with different results!!)


----------



## mbort (Jan 28, 2009)

mad_one80 said:


> WONDERING....FOR EPIDURAL STEROID INJECTIONS (EX: CPT 62311) DOES THIS INCLUDE THE FLUO GUIDANCE(CPT 77003) ALSO? THE CPT STATES "Injection of contrast during fluoroscopic guidance and localization is an inclusive component of.....62310-62319"
> 
> this means that the contrast injection is included, not the fluo guidance, right? some insurances have paid on some claims and reject other claims(same ins carriers processing) as inclusive...even when appealed, some claims are paid and others stay rejected! (again, same exact cpt codes appeal to the same ins carriers with different results!!)




you are correct, 77003 is codeable in the ASC setting with the modifier TC.  I dont have time to go back through the forum, but if you look back in time, about a year or so ago, there was some great debate and documentation.


----------



## mad_one80 (Jan 28, 2009)

thank you!! i will definately do that...search the forum for that info


----------



## Happycoding (Jan 28, 2009)

"Injection of contrast during fluoroscopic guidance and localization is an inclusive component of.....62310-62319"---This means Contrast injection is not seperately reported. During this procedure the physician will confirm the needle position by injecting a contrast & taking radiographs.So this is a part of the procedure & it is not seperately billed. On summary:
 1.Contrast injection is not seperately reportd
 2.Fluroscopic guidance 77003 can be seperately reported if documented.

Hope this helps!!


----------

